# سمكة ذات رأس شفاف



## وليم تل (17 أبريل 2009)

في متابعة لآخر المستجدات والاكتشافات العلمية، طالعتنا مؤخرا العديد من المواقع العلمية الغربية 

باكتشاف عظيم وعجيب من قلب عالم المحيطات، والأمر يتعلق باكتشاف نوع غريب من السمك ذا 

رأس شفاف، وعينان على شكل خوذات خضراء يتواجدان في قلب هذا الرأس ( انظر الصورة )، 

والسمكة المكتشفة يطلق عليها علميا اسم Macropinna microstoma








سمكة Macropinna microstoma المكتشفة مؤخرا

فلقد كان الفريق العلمي المتخصص في اكتشاف هذا العالم – عالم أعماق المحيطات –Abysses -

 في متابعة دائمة وشغف علمي كبير لمعرفة المزيد من أسراره، ومؤخرا قام معهد البحوث المائية 

في خليج مونتري بكاليفورنيا، تحت إشراف العالمان والباحثان (B. Robison et K. Reisenbichler)،

 باكتشاف المزيد من أسرار هذه النوع من الكائنات، وذلك حين استطاعوا تصوير هذه السمكة 

وتتبع طريقة عيشها وكيف تستطيع الرؤية في عمق 700 متر داخل أعماق المحيطات .

ففصيلة هذا الحيوان كانت قد عرفت لأول مرة سنة 1939، ولكن العلماء كانوا يظنون لفترة طويلة أن

 عيني هذه السمكة ثابتتان لا تسمحان لها بالنظر إلا لأعلى،ولا توفر أي زاوية رؤيا جيدة، ولا سيما 

أنها تعيش في أعماق المحيطات المظلم، والأدهى من ذلك كان العلماء يستغربون كيف يمكن 

لهذه السمكة اصطياد فريستها وطعامها وعيناها بتلك الطريقة التي لا ترى إلا لأعلى !؟ وفمها صغير 

الحجم بشكل لا يسمح لها بأي وسيلة أخرى !؟

دامت هذه الحيرة فترة طوية حتى اكتشف الفريق العلمي (B. Robison et K. Reisenbichler )، 

واستطاع تصوير هذه السمكة الغربية المنتمية إلى ذلك العالم ، سمح لهم بمعرفة واكتشاف أسرار 

مبهرة في تكوين هذه السمكة، فلقد اكتشفوا أولا أن لها رأس شفاف(نوع من القبة الشفافة في 

الجزء العلوي من الجمجمة ) تستطيع من خلاله الرؤيا، كما أن عيناها لم تكونا ثابتتين كما كان 

يظن العلماء، بل متحركان وعلى شكل خوذات خضراء، تستطيع أن تنظر بهم من كل الجهات من 

خلال تلك القبة الشفافة، التي تمتلئ بسائل أخضر غريب وشفاف أيضا !
[/

COLOR]





السمكة الغريبة Macropinna microstoma ويظهر في الصورة تلك القبة الخضراء الشفافة والعينين 

داخلها على شكل خوذات بلون أخضر، أما مراكز الشم فهي تلك النقطتين فوق منطقة الفم 

مباشرة​


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2009)

مشكة يا زعيم وليم

على المعلومات الجميلة

سلام المسيج معك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 أبريل 2009)

*حلوة قوى وغريبة جداا
لكن ما اعظم خليقة الله​*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 أبريل 2009)

شكلها رائع ومعلومات جميله
ميرسى يا وليم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أبريل 2009)

معلومه غريبه يا وليم 

ميررررسى على المعلومه 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (18 أبريل 2009)

*شكلها جميل بجد*
*موعلومات عنها جديدة*
*شكرا ليك يا وليم*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## كوك (18 أبريل 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## وليم تل (18 أبريل 2009)

حقا انت الاجمل
كليمو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## Michael (18 أبريل 2009)

لمزيد من الصور : http://www.mbari.org/midwater/macropinna/


----------



## اني بل (19 أبريل 2009)

معلومة غريبة بس حلوة يازعيم ، وربنا يباركك يابطل


----------



## vemy (19 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا باشا .......ايه المعلومات الشفافة دى
بس بجد روووووووعة


----------



## fouad78 (20 أبريل 2009)

جميلة جدا صراحة شكلها غريب
بس مش ممكن أتخيل إنسان وراسه شفاش ساعتها مشكلة ههههههههه
ميرسي ليك وعيد قيامة مجيد
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## وليم تل (21 أبريل 2009)

حقا انتى الاحلى
سندريلا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (30 أبريل 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
كوكى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## lovely dove (30 أبريل 2009)

شكلها غريب جدااااا 
مرسي كتير ياوليم علي المعلومات الجديدة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (30 أبريل 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (2 مايو 2009)

شكرا كوكو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## سيدة القصر (3 مايو 2009)

سبحان اللة


----------



## sara A (3 مايو 2009)

*معلومة غريبة فعلا*
*ما أعظم أعمالك يارب*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## وليم تل (3 مايو 2009)

حقا انت الاجمل
جوجو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## rana1981 (3 مايو 2009)

وااااااااااااااااااااو شكلها فظيع 
شكرا وليم على المعلومات


----------



## جيلان (4 مايو 2009)

*تحفة غريبة بجد شكلها رائع
ميرسى يا مستر وليم وعشن مش ازعلك وليم اهه 
تعيش وتجبلنا اخر الاكتشافات كدى*


----------



## وليم تل (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا كوك
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (5 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى يا وليم 
شكلها غريب فعلا
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## zama (6 مايو 2009)

جميلة جداً 
شكراً


----------



## وليم تل (8 مايو 2009)

شكرا Michael
على مرورك العطر واضافتك القيمة
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (13 مايو 2009)

حقا انتى الاحلى
Joyful Song
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (28 مايو 2009)

شكرا فيمى
على مرورك العطر والشفاف
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (2 يونيو 2009)

حقا انت الاجمل
فؤاد
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## Rosetta (4 يونيو 2009)

*مشكوووووور استاذ وليم 
معلومات حلووووووووة كتير 
الرب يباركك +​*


----------



## وليم تل (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا بيبو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا هابى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (3 يوليو 2009)

شكرا سيدة القصر
على مرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (11 يوليو 2009)

شكرا سارة
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
وحقا ما غريب الا شوشو هههههههههههه
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (20 يوليو 2009)

شكرا رنا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (5 أغسطس 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *تحفة غريبة بجد شكلها رائع
> ميرسى يا مستر وليم وعشن مش ازعلك وليم اهه
> تعيش وتجبلنا اخر الاكتشافات كدى*



حقا انتى الاروع
جيلان 
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ومن غير مس :t9:
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا بريسكلا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (9 أغسطس 2009)

حقا انت الاجمل
مينا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (27 سبتمبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاحلى
ريد روز
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (28 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع ممتاز ومفيد شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## white rose (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*خبر كتير حلو و ظريف و مهم

يسلموا ايديك وليم*


----------



## وليم تل (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا د. فخرى
على مرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (17 نوفمبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاحلى
وايت روز
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*معلومات جديده ورائعه

شكرا جدا جدا*


----------



## tasoni queena (24 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا وليم على المعلومات الحلوة دى

بس الصور مش باينة عندى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (25 نوفمبر 2009)

حقا انت الاروع 
النهيسى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (4 ديسمبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاحلى
تاسونى كوينا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع 
ميرسى لك كتير 
المسيح معك ويباركك وليم


----------



## وليم تل (8 ديسمبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
ديدى عدلى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------

